# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Ωρίων IIΙ [Orion III]

## pantelis2009

Πριν καλά-καλά πέσει στη θάλασσα το Ωρίων ΙΙ (e.x ULTRACARGA III) που κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και ήδη για το Ωρίων ΙΙΙ έχουν έρθει οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες και γωνιές .....και ήδη έχουν όπως βλέπετε ξεκινήσει την κατασκευή του. Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα είναι στις ίδιες διαστάσεις και σχεδίαση, δηλαδή θα έχει μήκος 75 μέτρα και πλάτος 15,70 μέτρα. Πλοιοκτήτες θα είναι οι Γεώργιος Βιλιώτης και Ζαχαρίας Βασιλειάδης και ναυπηγός του η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και θα το παρακολουθήσουμε και αυτό από κοντά.

ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-01-02-08-2017.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-02-02-08-2017.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-03-02-08-2017.jpg

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Πριν καλά-καλά πέσει στη θάλασσα το Ωρίων ΙΙ (e.x ULTRACARGA III) που κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και ήδη για το Ωρίων ΙΙΙ έχουν έρθει οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες και γωνιές .....και ήδη έχουν όπως βλέπετε ξεκινήσει την κατασκευή του. Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα είναι στις ίδιες διαστάσεις και σχεδίαση, δηλαδή θα έχει μήκος 75 μέτρα και πλάτος 15,70 μέτρα. Πλοιοκτήτες θα είναι οι Γεώργιος Βιλιώτης και Ζαχαρίας Βασιλειάδης και ναυπηγός του η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και θα το παρακολουθήσουμε και αυτό από κοντά.
> 
> ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-01-02-08-2017.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-02-02-08-2017.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-03-02-08-2017.jpg


Ελπίζω να μην πουληθεί και αυτό πριν ακόμα πέσει στην θάλασσα και να το δούμε να ταξιδέυει στην Ελλάδα,γιατί είναι διαφορετικό από τα άλλα σε θέμα σχεδιασμού.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εγώ φίλε μου είμαι της άποψης μακάρι να πουληθεί "από τα βάζα" και ας περιμένουμε το επόμενο ΩΡΙΩΝ (IV) που σίγουρα θα πάρει σειρά. Δύσκολοι καιροί, πολύς κόσμος δουλεύει σε αυτές τις νέες κατασκευές, και δυστυχώς αυτές οι ναυπηγήσεις πλοίων ανοικτού τύπου είναι οι μόνες (ή τουλάχιστον οι μόνες σε αυτούς τους καταιγιστικούς ρυθμούς) που έχουν απομείνει στα ναυπηγεία της χώρας μας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε μία φωτό με την πρόοδο των εργασιών στο νέο αμφίπλωρο.

IMG_0018.jpg
_Πέραμα - 10/08/2017_

----------


## leo85

Φωτιά τα οξυγόνα έχουν πάρει Γιώργο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ξεκίνησε και το στήσιμο του νέου αμφίπλωρου στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή, ενώ έτοιμα ήδη κατασκευασμένα τμήματα του σκάφους αναμένουν το μοντάρισμα τους.

IMG_0600.jpg__IMG_0610.jpg
_Πέραμα - 16/09/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από την τελευταία φορά (ένα μήνα πριν) που είχαμε δει φωτό του _ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙΙ_ στο ναυπηγείο Γιώργου Φραντζή, η κατασκευή έχει προχωρήσει κατά πολύ όπως μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε από τις χθεσινές φωτογραφίες.

IMG_0514.jpg__IMG_0519.jpg__IMG_0523.jpg__IMG_0534.jpg__IMG_0516.jpg
_Πέραμα - 14/10/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Mιας και στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχει ενίοτε μεγάλη παραπληροφόρηση, να επαναλάβουμε ότι το _ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙΙ_ ανήκει και κατασκευάζεται από τους Σαλαμινιώτες πλοιοκτήτες κ.κ. _Ζαχαρία Βασιλειάδη_ και _Γεώργιο Βιλιώτη_ (αλφαβητικά !!!) και θα είναι πανομοιότυπο (από διαστάσεις όσο και σχεδίαση) με το _ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙ_ (νυν ULTRACARGA III).




> Πριν καλά-καλά πέσει στη θάλασσα το Ωρίων ΙΙ (e.x ULTRACARGA III) που κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και ήδη για το Ωρίων ΙΙΙ έχουν έρθει οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες και γωνιές .....και ήδη έχουν όπως βλέπετε ξεκινήσει την κατασκευή του. Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα είναι στις ίδιες διαστάσεις και σχεδίαση, δηλαδή θα έχει μήκος 75 μέτρα και πλάτος 15,70 μέτρα. Πλοιοκτήτες θα είναι οι Γεώργιος Βιλιώτης και Ζαχαρίας Βασιλειάδης και ναυπηγός του η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη.


Από το _hellasshipsales.com_ (να αναφέρουμε πάντα τις πηγές μιας και δεν μας έρχονται εξ' ουρανού !!!) διαβάζουμε αναλυτικά και τα πλήρη χαρακτηριστικά του.




> Will be completed first months of 2018.   INSB class, 74.90m x 15.7m x 2.4m design draft.  4.80m free height on  garage deck, 88 cars. Fore and stern ramps with 8.37m clear beam.  300  passengers.  12 knots service speed.  4 x Caterpillar main engines with  Veth Z-drive rudder propeller systems x 4.  Accommodation for 16 crew.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος των εργασιών στην κατασκευή του _ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙΙ_, στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή.

IMG_0005.jpg__IMG_0020.jpg__IMG_0007.jpg__IMG_0336.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/11/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Οι "καμπύλες" προστέθηκαν στο νέο αμφίπλωρο _ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙΙ_ στο ναυπηγείο _Φραντζή_, και πλέον θυμίζει όλο και περισσότερο το αδελφάκι του, το ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙ (νυν ULTRACARGA III).

IMG_0623.jpg__IMG_0635.jpg__IMG_0668.jpg__IMG_0672.jpg
_Πέραμα - 09/12/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νέο αμφίπλωρο ολοκλήρωσε το μήκος του, αφού προστέθηκαν και τα ακραία τμήματα του σκάφους, και τα μαγαζιά (ή ακρόπλωρα αν προτιμάτε), ενώ έχουν ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζονται και οι καταπέλτες του. Μία ματιά από κάτω, και μία επάνω από τον χώρο του γκαράζ.

IMG_0069.jpg__IMG_0079.jpg
_Ναυπηγείο Φραντζή - 02/01/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθεσινή φωτογραφία του _ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙΙ_ στο ναυπηγείο Γιώργου Φραντζή, τραβηγμένη πάνω από το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΟΥΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ μετά την καθέλκυση του.

IMG_0229__.jpg
_Πέραμα - 27/01/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά......υπέροχο, όπως άλλωστε όλες οι δουλειές του ναυπηγείου Φραντζή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η υπερκατασκευή έχει βαφτεί λευκή στο _ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙΙ_ (Νηολογίου _Πειραιά 12500_),

IMG_0298.jpg__IMG_0300.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Φραντζή - 10/02/2018_

καταπέλτης και _Π_ έχουν τοποθετηθεί στην επάνω του πλευρά ενώ τοποθετούνται και τα ελικοπηδάλια,

IMG_0315.jpg__IMG_0323.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Φραντζή - 10/02/2018_

και έχουν κολληθεί οι ανάγλυφοι χαρακτήρες του ονόματος του στα πλαινά αλλά και στους καθρέφτες. Να ευχηθώ στους καλούς φίλους πλοιοκτήτες του, να τους ......ξηλώσουν γρήγορα, ει δυνατόν και πριν την καθέλκυση του όπως είχε γίνει και στην περίπτωση του _ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙ_ που πριν καθελκυστεί είχε πουληθεί στο εξωτερικό !!!!! 

IMG_0317.jpg
.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ενώ στις αρχικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης για την περίοδο 11/2018 - 10/2019  το _ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙΙ_ είχε δηλωθεί για την γραμμή Πέραμα - Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας, στις  τροποποιητικές το βρίσκουμε και στην γραμμή Στύρων - Αγίας Μαρίνας για την θερινή περίοδο 2019. Να δούμε αν θα αποτελέσει το πρώτο αμφίπλωρο που θα δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή, ή αν πρόκειται μόνο για μία δήλωση "τακτικής".

----------


## leo85

Οι εργασίες προχωρούν στο φουλ.
Όπως παρατηρούμε έχουν αρχίσει  τα βαψίματα με νέο λουκ. 
ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-11-3-2018-.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.



> Όπως παρατηρούμε έχουν αρχίσει  τα βαψίματα με νέο λουκ.


Σωστά Λεωνίδα, νέος συνδυασμός χρωμάτων (σε σχέση με το πρώτο ΩΡΙΩΝ, το δεύτερο δεν πρόλαβε καν .....να βαφτεί !!!) και πολύ - πολύ όμορφος συνδυασμός. Οχι μόνο τα μπλε - κόκκινα ζωνάρια αλλά και οι χρωματικές παρεμβάσεις στα ντεκ. Το _ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙΙ_ είναι έτοιμο πλέον για καθέλκυση και μένει να δούμε πότε αυτή θα πραγματοποιηθεί.

Πάμε όμως να δούμε φωτό μέσα και έξω από το πανέμορφο αμφίπλωρο. Η πρώτη μαζί με το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ της ίδιας εταιρείας.

IMG_0121.jpg__IMG_0109.jpg__IMG_0112.jpg__IMG_0092.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Φραντζή - 10/03/2018_

_Ακόμα τέσσερις φωτό στο επόμενο ποστ_ λόγω διαθέσιμου χώρου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο ποστ_.
.

IMG_0095.jpg__IMG_0088.jpg__IMG_0089.jpg__IMG_0090.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Φραντζή - 10/03/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί ήταν η ημέρα για την καθέλκυση του νεότευκτου *Ωρίων ΙΙΙ*. Παρούσες ήταν οι οικογένειες των πλοιοκτητών Βιλιώτη Παναγιώτη και Βασιλειάδη Ζαχαρία, ο κατασκευαστής Φραντζής Γεώργιος, η ναυπηγός Πετυχάκη Ευτυχία, ο μηχανουργός Ανδριτσάκης Θοδωρής, ο ηλεκτρολόγος Τρέντος Γιώργος, άτομα από συνεργεία που δούλεψαν στο πλοίο και το Nautilia.gr(με 4 άτομα) που κάλυψαν το γεγονός. 
O Αγιασμός ξεκίνησε κατά τις 11.00 π.μ, η σαμπάνια έσπασε κατά τις 12,30 μ.μ και κατά τις 13.30 μ.μ το υπέροχο Ωρίων ΙΙΙ ήταν στο νερό. 
Εκεί το παρέλαβαν 2 ρυμουλκά του ομίλου Σπανόπουλου και το οδήγησαν στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας για να τελειώσει με τις εργασίες που έχουν μείνει. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-11-17-03-2018.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-13-17-03-2018.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-21-17-03-2018.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-32-17-03-2018.jpg
συνεχίζεται........

----------


## andria salamis

> Σήμερα το πρωί ήταν η ημέρα για την καθέλκυση του νεότευκτου *Ωρίων ΙΙΙ*. Παρούσες ήταν οι οικογένειες των πλοιοκτητών Βιλιώτη Παναγιώτη και Βασιλειάδη Ζαχαρία, ο κατασκευαστής Φραντζής Γεώργιος, η ναυπηγός Πετυχάκη Ευτυχία, ο μηχανουργός Ανδριτσάκης Θοδωρής, ο ηλεκτρολόγος Τρέντος Γιώργος, άτομα από συνεργεία που δούλεψαν στο πλοίο και το Nautilia.gr(με 4 άτομα) που κάλυψαν το γεγονός. 
> O Αγιασμός ξεκίνησε κατά τις 11.00 π.μ, η σαμπάνια έσπασε κατά τις 12,30 μ.μ και κατά τις 13.30 μ.μ το υπέροχο Ωρίων ΙΙΙ ήταν στο νερό. 
> Εκεί το παρέλαβαν 2 ρυμουλκά του ομίλου Σπανόπουλου και το οδήγησαν στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας για να τελειώσει με τις εργασίες που έχουν μείνει. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.
> 
> ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-11-17-03-2018.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-13-17-03-2018.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-21-17-03-2018.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-32-17-03-2018.jpg
> συνεχίζεται........


Καλοριζικο,και καλοταξιδο να ειναι φιλε,ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## dedaferries

πολύ ωραίο πλοίο Καλορίζικο, καλοτάξιδο και ο άγιος Νικόλαος στην πλώρη του.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Η συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο ποστ.......*
1) Φωτο. Οι υπεύθυνοι για το υπέροχο δημιούργημα, Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη (Ναυπηγός), Ζαχαρίας Βασιλειάδης (Πλοιοκτήτης), Γεώργιος Φραντζής (Κατασκευαστής) και Βιλιώτης Παναγιώτης (Πλοιοκτήτης). 
2) Φωτο. Οι τακαρίες φεύγουν.
3) Φωτο. Η πρώτη του επαφή με το νερό και ο Γιώργος Φραντζής που συντονίσει την όλη δουλειά της καθέλκυσης.
4) Φωτο. Το νεότερο αμφίπλωρο της Σαλαμίνας λικνίζεται στα ήρεμα νερά.
Εύχομαι καλορίζικο, καλά τελειώματα, καλές δουλειές και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος πάντα μαζί του.

ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-23-17-03-2018.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-33-17-03-2018.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-38-17-03-2018.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-41-17-03-2018.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Ένα βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του πλοίου!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
IMG_0009.jpg

Να συνεισφέρω στην παρουσίαση της διαδικασίας  καθέλκυσης του νέου αμφίπλωρου _ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙΙ_.

IMG_0108.jpg___IMG_0067.jpg___IMG_0128.jpg

Ο ένας εκ των πλοιοκτητών, κ. Ζαχαρίας Βασιλειάδης στο ντεκ της γέφυρας, το όμορφο αμφίπλωρο έτοιμο, το ρυμουλκό _ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXXVII_ έχει πάρει κάβους.

IMG_0131.jpg

Και το πλοίο μαζί με το βάζο αρχίζει να κυλάει πάνω στα φαλάγγια του ναυπηγείου Φραντζή.

_(Συνέχεια στο επόμενο ποστ)_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_(Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο ποστ)

_IMG_0135.jpg___IMG_0141.jpg___IMG_0145.jpg

Η πρώτη επαφή με το νερό, και η στιγμή στο χρόνο που μία μεταλλική κατασκευή γίνεται - βαπτίζεται _"ΚΑΡΑΒΙ"_._


IMG_0157.jpg_______IMG_0170.jpg
_
Το πλοίο με την αρωγή των ρυμουλκών απομακρύνεται προς την Κυνόσουρα, και κατόπιν στρέφεται δυτικά για να κατευθυνθεί προς το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ωρίων ΙΙΙ άνοιξε για πρώτη φορά το AIS του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο σήμερα έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό και έπιασε 13,6 και επέστρεψε στο ναυπηγείο,καλά τελειώματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να και ένα βίντεο από το δοκιμαστικό του Ωρίων ΙΙΙ. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ωρίων ΙΙΙ παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, μέχρι να τελειώσει με τα χαρτιά του και τις εργασίες που έχουν μείνει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-45-30-03-2018.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Ωρίων ΙΙΙ έπιασε δρομολόγιο, καλά ταξίδια να έχει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μην δουν μερική .....μερικοί είδηση στο Nautilia.gr ......αμέσως Copy Paste. Όχι ρε παιδιά δεν ήταν έτοιμο το πλοίο ....ακόμη. Η πήγε στο Πέραμα για πετρέλευση και αύριο 16.00 μ.μ έχει το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο στη γραμμή. Καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## andria salamis

> Μην δουν μερική .....μερικοί είδηση στο Nautilia.gr ......αμέσως Copy Paste. Όχι ρε παιδιά δεν ήταν έτοιμο το πλοίο ....ακόμη. Η πήγε στο Πέραμα για πετρέλευση και αύριο 16.00 μ.μ έχει το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο στη γραμμή. Καλά ταξίδια.


Οπως εγραψε ο Παντελής σήμερα το ειδα,καλοτάξιδο να ειναι.
DSC_2321.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας θαυμάσουμε το υπέροχο desin που έχει το τελευταίο απόκτημα της Σαλαμίνας το αμφίπλωρο Ωρίων ΙΙΙ. Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή, ναυπηγός του είναι η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και πλοιοκτήτες οι κ.κ Βιλιώτης Παναγιώτης και Βασιλειάδης Ζαχαρίας. Εύχομαι καλές δουλειές.

ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-47-21-04-2018.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-49-21-04-2018.jpg ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-49-21-04-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νέο πανέμορφο αμφίπλωρο, σε χθεσινή (Σάββατο) φωτό, δεμένο στην προβλήτα του Περάματος.

IMG_0279.jpg
_Πέραμα - 26/05/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο αμφίπλωρο Ωρίων ΙΙΙ σε ένα δρομολόγιο του στην γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-50-05-06-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ωρίων ΙΙΙ τελείωσε με τα σημερινά του δρομολόγια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή για την υπόλοιπη ακινησία του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάτι πήρε τ' αυτί μου...... από τα πολλά βέβαια που ανά καιρούς ακούγονται, ωστόσο ας είμαστε σε επιφυλακή !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κάτι πήρε τ' αυτί μου...... από τα πολλά βέβαια που ανά καιρούς ακούγονται, ωστόσο ας είμαστε σε επιφυλακή !!!


Και σήμερα το ξαναπήρε το αυτί μου (ησυχία δεν έχει !!!) από επίσης σοβαρή και διαφορετική με την χθεσινή πηγή. Κι όπως λένε... όπου υπάρχει καπνός, υπάρχει και φωτιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολλούς μήνες έχουμε να δούμε το _ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙΙ_, ας ανεβάσουμε λοιπόν δύο - τρεις χθεσινές του φωτό σε ώρα δρομολογίων.

IMG_0006.jpg__IMG_0354.jpg__IMG_0370.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα & Πέραμα - 02/02/2019_

----------


## GOLFAKIAS38

Κατι πηρε το αυτι μου,εδω στα περιξ των Νεων Στυρων,οτι μαλλον το καλοκαιρι το βαπορι θα ερθει κατα 'δω!!!!!!!!!!!!Αναμενουμε.... :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Κατι πηρε το αυτι μου,εδω στα περιξ των Νεων Στυρων,οτι μαλλον το καλοκαιρι το βαπορι θα ερθει κατα 'δω!!!!!!!!!!!!Αναμενουμε....


Και η είδηση επιβεβαιώθηκε από τον πλοιοκτήτη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή πήγε το Ωρίων ΙΙΙ στη θέση που ήταν το Τελαμών.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ωρίων ΙΙΙ έφυγε πριν λίγο από το ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή που ήταν και πηγαίνει στα Παλούκια για να αρχίσει δρομολόγια. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγες μέρες από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-57-18-04-2019.jpg

----------


## GOLFAKIAS38

Κατα ποτε υπολογιζετε για Νεα Στυρα το βαπορι.Γνωριζουμε μηπως?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι φαίνεται το πλοίο δεν θα δρομολογηθεί την θερινή περίοδο στην γραμμή των Στύρων. Σύμφωνα με αίτημα στο αυριανό ΣΑΣ, ζητείται η μεταδρομολόγηση του στην γραμμή της Φανερωμένης Σαλαμίνας από 14-06-19 έως και 15-09-19.




> ΘΕΜΑ 113
> ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙΙ ΑΠΟ 14-06-19 ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 15-09-19 ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ ΜΕΓΑΡΙΔΟΣ-ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Ωρίων ΙΙΙ* έφυγε εχθές από τα Παλούκια, πήγε στη Φανερωμένη και ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του εκεί, αφού έφυγαν από τη γραμμή το Αλκυών ΙΙ και το Μαριλένα για να δουλέψουν στην Ελαφόνησο. Εδώ σε φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου όταν έκανε δρομολόγιο στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-51-15-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από τρεις μήνες δρομολόγια στη γραμμή *Φανερωμένη - Ν. Πέραμο* το *Ωρίων ΙΙΙ σήμερα πήγε στην Κούλουρη* για την ακινησία του. Εδώ πηγαίνοντας για να δέσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΩΡΙΩΝ-ΙΙΙ-58-15-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ωρίων ΙΙΙ έφυγε από την Κούλουρη και έρχεται στα Παλούκια για να πιάσει δρομολόγια. Στην Κούλουρη θα πάει το ¶γιος Νικόλαος Λ. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

